# Arbor for gear cutters



## Norppu (Nov 8, 2019)

I have bought Modul 1 and 0.5 gear cutters. However, I did not have an arbor for those so I made one.
Since this job is quite simple and is probably not worth a video, this video is handling silver soldering instead.
What could possibly go wrong ?


----------

